# Santa Barbara Shops



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll be in Santa Barbara for next week. What are the most interesting shops there? Just looking to kill some time and see some great bikes, road or MTB - old ones, new ones. Or a place to watch the TdF.

Thanks.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ejr13 said:


> I'll be in Santa Barbara for next week. What are the most interesting shops there? Just looking to kill some time and see some great bikes, road or MTB - old ones, new ones. Or a place to watch the TdF.
> 
> Thanks.


gotta throw in a word for my buddy Jim C. at Cranky's on State St. He transplanted from L.A. and started a pretty cool shop there. Worth a look! Tell him I sent ya :wink:


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Depends on what you want to see, I guess. I've never been to the shop HW suggested, so I can't comment on that.

On State St is Open Air and Velo Pro (I think that's what it's called). Just off State on Canon Perdido is Fast Track, owned by former (and current) badass Dave Lattieri). Their salesman is annoying as ****, but they have a nice assortment of Treks and Lance-associated paraphernalia, and I think a couple BMCs.

On upper State off Hitchcock is Bicycle Bobs (and there's another in Goleta) if you need to get your Specialized fix. On the south side of 101, off Anapamu (I think) is Hazard's, which I feel is the best shop in the area...not for selection, but just for the friendly staff and decent selection of Specialized-related stuff.

Overall, frankly IMO, Santa Barbara kinda stinks for bike shops. There are several, but they mostly carry the run-of-the-mill brands which are nice, but you'd expect more from a city with a per-capita income exceeding that of most African countries.

If you want to see nice, boutique brand stuff, head to Santa Monica.

However, if you want to get some good coffee and support ex-pros Aaron Olson and Kim Anderson, go to Handlebar Coffee off of Victoria near State. :thumbsup:


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. 

lemonlime- I'm from So Cal so I've been to many shops in LA/OC but it has been 10 years since I have hit up the the shops in SB. So I get my fill of "concept" stores and was hoping for some character and uniqueness. I'll be sure to check out a few mentioned.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

not too much uniqueness here anymore... Fastrack i guess based on Dave's history. It is kind of the "must see" shop in town I suppose and you will see half the town rolling around in their kits (one of the few shops that does have shop kits) 

Cranky's is unique in its own way as well.

But yeah, SB unfortunately isnt that great in terms of quality shops, just a lot of "meh"

oh..and we have this new place i have been meaning to check out- called REI...i believe its French..


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I bought my Time bicycle at the unfortunately long-gone Time-Sport Outlet Store. Friendly. Easygoing. Test rides into the hilly residential neighborhoods above the beach. Yeah!


----------



## Warped1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Another vote for Fastrack. The guys there are fun and know their stuff.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I live downtown. For more serious road riders, it's Fastrack, on Canon Perdido St, small shop but good stuff. Talk to Dave there. On State St, it's VeloPro, Open Air, and Jim at Cranky's (the SS expert and sells Colnago). Bicycle Bob's on Hitchcock near upper State St. is a good shop. Hazards, at 110 Anacapa Street, supports a lot of events and triathlons. Still, no monster shop with tons of italian like you'll find in LA or Pasadena.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow great responses. Thanks. Unfortunately my work vacation turned into mostly work so not as much time as I would have liked.

I hit VeloPro and Bob's while doing errands. Both really nice and helpful with the few questions I had and I could overhear them helping customers.

VeloPro is mostly MTB, big kids BMX and some commuter cruiser stuff splashed with Raleigh road bikes. Lots of accessories for all levels.

Bobs is a Specialized shop. Nice vibe though, must say much more pleasant than the Rock and Road shops I'm used to in OC.

Hopefully hit another shop before I leave.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

It's all about FASTRACK!!! Everything else is meh!!!


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks like I'm headed back to SB in a few weeks...drag I know. 9-10 days this time so I will surely hit up the others shops you mentioned.

Thanks again.


----------

